# cayugakarate



## Cayuga Karate (Sep 10, 2009)

I have an unusual approach to karate, and decided to document it in my videoblog. www.cayugakarate.com/blog

I teach karate at Cornell University in Ithaca, New York. I have begun posting videos of my fall classes. (My first classes was yesterday. In the future, I will improve the sound by staying closer to the camera.)

I began my videoblog in July and to date, I have also posted about 14 hours of kata training (1000 kata).

My unusual approach is that I believe that karate kata descend from Chinese military arts and were designed for battlefield fighting. I use the movements in the Chinese kata passed down to Okinawans to propel a spear. 

My goal is to show how a combination of training empty hand kata, plus empty hand kata with a spear, can be combined for excellent conditioning, improved empty hand kata capabilities, improved fighting, and great versatility with a long stick.

Enjoy.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Cayuga,

Thanks for posting the great clips and lovely photos. I'm Lynne and I live in Tioga County. I am a Tang Soo Do student at Rexer's Tang Soo Do Karate Academy in Endicott. We are holding our NY Central Class the first weekend in October. We have forms, weapons, sparring, and breaking competitions. If you'd like to inquire for yourself and/or your students:

http://www.rexerstangsoodokarateacademy.com/tournament.html

We also teach that the Chinese Pyung Ahn forms are actual battlefield moves.

I haven't learned Bassai Dei yet. I should start learning it in a few weeks (when I pass my 2nd gup test).

And a big congratulations on teaching at Cornell!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link

I would be interested in hearing more on your approch and thoughts on the art


----------

